# 1967 GTO Project questions



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I recently buoght a 67 GTO project that is missing a lot of parts. I've started looking for parts and am not sure what is the same for 66. Are the head light bezels the same? and is there a difference in the left and right side. Are the front seats the same or at least the shell if I recover them with the 67 pattern? Is the front radiator support the same as 66? I see a bunch of 67 parts like clutch pedals say one year only when I'd think those are the same.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

The headlight bezels are the same for 66-67. Yes there is a right side and left side. Core support is same, but reproductions seem to be only for non-a/c cars with 15 1/2 in radiator height. Ames catalog says 66 and 67 clutch pedal assembly is different but I don't know why. Ames catalog also shows seat frames are same for 66 thru 68. Good luck.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1966-c-core-support-67010/


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I found a bunch of 66 parts on CL for a deal. I'd prefer to avoid repops.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Headlight bezels will need slight modifications at the top inside next to the header panel, 67 seats had locks on the top outer edge and the seat back were slightly different.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi I have a 67 GTO do you have the bucket seats with the console his and hers shifter I see some guys on here put the new 05/6 seats in there old GTO I was thinking of doing that so ill have stock inside parts 4 sale soon if your looking I also made my GTO A 4 speed so I have th400 going also


----------

